# Vintage Gibson Value



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a friend who is looking to sell three very high end guitars and I offered to help.
Right now I'm asking for estimated value from the group.

The first
Excellent original 1961 Les Paul Junior (ser#3290)
The second
Mint About 1980 BC Rich Eagle. (ser#85880)
The third 
Not sure of the model or age. 12 string Gibson (ser#86005)

Your help is greatly appreciated







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

from the serial number, the 12 string appears to be a '62

"71041 to 96600 1962, a few from 1963/1964"

The money is probably in the Junior, if it's all original, no repairs. I don't know that market though. Check GBase, the 2 Les Paul Forums, EBay sold items.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow. Those Gibsons are in really nice condition from what I can see.

Good luck to your buddy...I certainly can't afford them.

I did some diggin and here is what I came up with. B-25-12 or B 45-12 1962 (1960-1969 are tough years to place the serials). B-25's havee rounded edges and 45's are more square in the later ones. Looks like your friend's is a 45-12, which are more valuable!


*Gibson B-25-12 *( 1962 - 1977 )

In 1962 introduced the b-25 / 12 string and the b-25n /12 string these gibson guitars had the same features like the b-25 6 string ,

( mahogany wood , bound body , flat top but 12 string . The gibson b-25 12 string guitars were made in cherry sunburst color and the b-25n in natural ) .

Note : Gibson stopped production on the b-25 - 12 string acoustic guitar in 1970 , however production of the b-25-12-N kept on till 1977 ( same acoustic guitars but natural finish )

*

Gibson B-45-12* ( 1961-1979 )

The Gisbon b-45-12 was also in production during these years ( 1961-79 ) it was a 12 string acoustic guitar , flat top , mahogony wood . The 61-62 models had round shoulders *and from late 62 and on gibson made them with square shoulders , and were made in sunburst colors .*










*Vintage Guitar Price Value 2008* :
1967 - 1971 > $500 to $700 ( b-15 )
1962 - 1969 > $1000 to $1600 ( b-25 )
1970 - 1977 > $900 to $1000 ( b -25 )
1962 - 1969 > $950 to $1500 ( b-25n )
1970 - 1977 > $750 to $1000 ( b-25n )
1962 - 1968 > $700 to $1200 ( b-25 3/4 )
1962 - 1966 > $900 to $1600 ( b-25 / 12 )
1967 - 1977 > $800 to $1000 ( b-25 /12 )
1961 - 1962 > $1900 to $2300 ( b-45-12 round shoulders )
*1962 - 1964 > $1700 to $2100 ( b-45-12 square shoulders )*
1965 - 1969 > $1400 to 1700 ( b-45-12 )
1970 -1979 > $900 to $1100 ( b-45-12 )
1991 - 1992 > 950 to $1200 ( b-45-12 reissue )

Here's the link:

http://vintage-guitars.blogspot.com/2005/10/gibson-b-guitars.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

from the 2014 vintage guitar guide.

'62 gibson 12, $15/2500 (depending on the model)
'61 junior, $45/5500
'80 eagle, $1775/2400 (special/standard)

and for anyone who would like a copy of the
2014 Vintage Guitar Guide (.pdf format, 24meg),
PM me with your e-mail address.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

That Junior looks really special.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

They are nothing short of stunning.....wish I could afford them too

- - - Updated - - -

The 12 string appears to be a 45-12. 
How can I confirm that they are not copies?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would really like the try out the acoustic. It looks like it is in very good condition too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

ccuwan said:


> They are nothing short of stunning.....wish I could afford them too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Normally with the serial....but since it sounds as though the years in question 61 - 69 were kind of messed up by Gibson, I'm not sure if that is the best way to find out. There's probably someone here who knows though.


----------



## coolwu_tw (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice BC Rich!


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> Nice BC Rich!


The Eagle is mint


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I would really like the try out the acoustic. It looks like it is in very good condition too.


I could probably arrange that. I'm in Oshawa


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I would really like the try out the acoustic. It looks like it is in very good condition too.


Don't know what happened here but Steadfastly said he didn't write this.

Fact is I am in Oshawa and if someone would like to try out the B45 12, that can be arranged. It's spectacular.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2015)

must of been his evil twin. lol. dave? are you back?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## coolwu_tw (Jan 4, 2015)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Vintage Guitar price guide prices are based on Mint condition all original with case. Adjust accordingly.
> 
> People always quote guide prices without bothering to read that intro statement in the guide itself.


Agree with you anymore!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I had one of those BC richs. Very nice players. My neck thru bug vegan back then. Never turning back. !!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ccuwan said:


> Don't know what happened here but Steadfastly said he didn't write this.
> 
> Fact is I am in Oshawa and if someone would like to try out the B45 12, that can be arranged. It's spectacular.


Sorry, all I saw in your PM was 45-12. Yes, I did write that but going to Oshawa just to play the guitar is too far for me at this moment. However, I do thank you for your offer.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> from the 2014 vintage guitar guide.
> 
> '62 gibson 12, $15/2500 (depending on the model)
> '61 junior, $45/5500
> ...





YJMUJRSRV said:


> Vintage Guitar price guide prices are based on Mint condition all original with case. Adjust accordingly.
> 
> People always quote guide prices without bothering to read that intro statement in the guide itself.


That particular guide gives a spetrum - low to high based on condition. Mint with case is the high number. Obviously, it doesn't account for a guitar that's been stomped on, but it's a fair starting point when market price isn't easy to determine.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Sorry, all I saw in your PM was 45-12. Yes, I did write that but going to Oshawa just to play the guitar is too far for me at this moment. However, I do thank you for your offer.


NP Too bad you are so far away.


----------

